Ask HN: What is the best book for programmers to grasp “Machine Learning”? - iamspoilt
======
hackermailman
If you just want a practical crash course using Python libraries these
lectures are open:
[http://www.datasciencecourse.org/lectures/](http://www.datasciencecourse.org/lectures/)

Otherwise mitpress has many good books most used for intro courses like Kevin
P Murphy's book, which has easy to follow MATLAB and pseudocode examples
[https://www.cs.ubc.ca/~murphyk/MLbook/](https://www.cs.ubc.ca/~murphyk/MLbook/)

------
new_guy
Andrew Ng's Machine Learning Yearning

[http://www.mlyearning.org/](http://www.mlyearning.org/)
[https://www.deeplearning.ai/machine-learning-
yearning/](https://www.deeplearning.ai/machine-learning-yearning/)

------
rococode
Hal Daumé III has an excellent self-published textbook online. Easy to follow,
pleasantly formatted, well-written, and best of all, totally free.

[http://ciml.info/](http://ciml.info/)

